# MSI Big Bang Xpower II Watercooling Loop



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 2, 2012)

This is my new commputer build for LGA 2011 X79 "some" may consider the graphics out of date so to speak but I think these will handle 60+ frames at all games on there highest settings @1920x1200 till the 600 series from nividia comes out (Want to go Nivida for PhysX). List of all the parts for this build is below. Let me know what you think about it, this is my first build moving from console to PC. NOTE: The monitor is only on the Mod Mat v2 because it is not in use, when all my parts come in that space on the Mat is for the commputer components only (Will not be getting a case). Have another 4' of desk to the left for workspace and keyboard ect.

*GPU*: Dual Asus EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 cards in CrossfireX
*Moniter*: Dell 24" Ultra Sharp U2410 IPS Widescreen Flat Panel Moniter
*Power Supply*: Enermax MaxRevo 1350W Power Supply
*CPU*: Core i7 3930K
*Motherboard*: MSI Big Bang Xpower II
*RAM*: Changed from *G.Skill 16Gb 2400Mhz 9Cas 4x4Gb sticks kit* (Black) to G.Skill 32Gb 1866Mhz 9Cas 8x4Gb Sticks kit (Red) after seeing that the 2400Mhz speed cannot be utilized by programs. Benchmarks and select programs (Like Firefox) will be installed into either a 16Gb  or 22Gb RAM drive using RAMdisk software by dataram. This allows the partition to act as a physical drive without data being dumped and lost on reboot or shut-down. 
*HDD/SSD*: Corsair GT 120Gb SSD + 3 TB Storage
*Water Cooling*: Alot of parts to list but will be using the Swiftech Limited Edition Apogee HD 24k Gold Plated Waterblock, Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro Rad, With Bitspower Matte black rotary fittings, and Bitspower 400 Black Ice in-line Res, PMP-450S Pump with Bitspower Matte Black Mod Kit with Mod Top v2, PrimoFlex Pro LRT Black Tubing 1/2in. ID X 3/4in OD, 1.3 Gallons distilled water with Benzalkonium Chloride for Biocide. An Aqua Euro USA Max Chill Inline 1/10 horsepower water chiller with 1/2 OD barbs will be added to the loop shortly. And a 30" Air King 9175 1/3 HP Industrial Grade Oscillating Pedestal Fan will be blowing on low directly over the Motherboard and Graphics cards at an angle.


The computer will be sitting on an 8Ft table with a Anti-static Mod Mat v2 affixed to the table, 4Ft for the computer and 4Ft for workspace and keyboard.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 8, 2012)

*Update*

This is a very small update, I just got my RMA return back for my Corsair Voyager 3.0 16 GB flash drive (They sent me the smaller version looks better), and my Biocide in. Extracted the Windows 7 disc and moved it to the flash drive for my install platform for my OS. As soon as the retail version of 8 is out and another BIOS update rolls on out I will be wiping my SSD drive and installing it.

Since it has taken so long for the MSI Big Bang Xpower II to come out I have decided to focus on the audio of this build a little bit earlier. I had previously owned a set of Sennheiser HD 650's but ended up returning them for the Beyer Dynamic DT 990 Premium 600 OHM Headphone. I will be taking some pictures when they arrive here.

As far as the sound card goes I have heard about the new ROG Xonar Phoebus but I do not find the specs all too impressive. I will most likely be going with the ASUS PCI-Express x1 Sound Card XONAR ESSENCE STX because of the 600Ohm capability and the 124 SNR, 6.5mm output, plus all the other various features.

Also my processor will be a C2 stepping model and the estimated ship date provided to me is late February to early March,  nothing I can do though just have to wait. Hopefully MSI's new flagship motherboard will be coming out shortly; I am really looking forward to it.

MSI Big Bang Xpower II [Sat/Feb/11th/2012]

Just saw it on Newegg.com today, they have it in stock and my order should be here shortly.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 15, 2012)

*Beyer Dynamic DT 990 Premium 600 OHM*






These are my new headphones the Beyer Dynamic DT 990 Premium 600 OHM version, will be paring these up with the Onkyo HT-S6300 7.1 surround sound system which will be feed by my 6950's through the HDMI output.

*Technical Specifications (Headphones)*
Transmission Type: Wired
Impedance: 600 ohms
Frequency Response: 5 Hz - 35,000 Hz
Sound Pressure Level: 96 dB
Construction: Circumaural (over-the-ear)
Cable & Plug: Straight connecting cable with mini-jack plug (3.5 mm) & 1/4" adapter (6.35 mm)
Net Weight: 290 g 

*Product Features (7.1 Surround Sound)*
7.1-channel home theater system with receiver, subwoofer, center channel speaker, and six satellite speakers
1200 watts of total power (130W x 7 channels plus 290W subwoofer)
Four 1080p capable HDMI inputs (V1.4a) supporting 3D video and Audio Return Channel
1080p scaling via Faroudja DCDi Cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action, and RPG
Audyssey
Front-Panel Audio Input for Portable Devices
Music Optimizer for Compressed Digital Music Files
Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection of UP-A1
Net weight 72 Pounds


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 15, 2012)

First build hey? You'd wanna be veeeery careful with such an expensive build.  And are you just gonna be using a single 1900x1200 monitor? I dont see the need to upgrade to 600 series gpus at that reso, with those cards... wait till next gen after that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 15, 2012)

you should probably get a headphone amp and hook it up to the receiver.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 15, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> First build hey? You'd wanna be veeeery careful with such an expensive build.  And are you just gonna be using a single 1900x1200 monitor? I dont see the need to upgrade to 600 series gpus at that reso, with those cards... wait till next gen after that.



Believe me when I say this, I have watched so many videos about PC's and water cooling I could build it in my sleep. Not one problem happened when installing this insane CPU loop, it has been tested for days. But overclocking is another story but will practice and get help here when the time comes. 

As to the cards I want 60+ frames *at all times* and to be honest I do not know what these will give me at 1920x1200 they will be overclocked to the max though. I may skip a generation or not I will most likely wait till the launch of the new generation of consoles when graphics take a leap forward for a bit until they are held back down by consoles once more.

My motherboard is coming this Thursday!

Plus if what they say is true and 4k or 8k SHDTV sets are coming this year then I will be going that route and not have a PC type monitor. It would be amazing to game at 8K res on a 60+ panel. But at that point textures would be distorted until devs make very high rez texture packs.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 15, 2012)

H 3 L L S M A N said:


> Believe me when I say this, I have watched so many videos about PC's and water cooling I could build it in my sleep. Not one problem happened when installing this insane CPU loop, it has been tested for days. But overclocking is another story but will practice and get help here when the time comes.
> 
> As to the cards I want 60+ frames *at all times* and to be honest I do not know what these will give me at 1920x1200 they will be overclocked to the max though. I may skip a generation or not I will most likely wait till the launch of the new generation of consoles when graphics take a leap forward for a bit until they are held back down by consoles once more.
> 
> ...



I think with higher resolutions you just get a wider field of view, so textures shouldn't be distorted, you just see more stuff on screen and the same size textures are just smaller... 

I will be quite surprised if 2x 6950s don't play everything at over 60 fps, but you have to keep in mind, that there are stupid games like Crysis 2 in DX11 mode, that arent optimized AT ALL, that will eat cards for breakfast and not look that much better than if you run it with the settings down a bit. I couldn't notice a difference between DX10 Crysis 2 or DX11, but it halved my frames. But if you're a numbers guy (and most LGA2011 guys are) then go with what you like. (No offence intended)


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 16, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I think with higher resolutions you just get a wider field of view, so textures shouldn't be distorted, you just see more stuff on screen and the same size textures are just smaller...
> 
> I will be quite surprised if 2x 6950s don't play everything at over 60 fps, but you have to keep in mind, that there are stupid games like Crysis 2 in DX11 mode, that arent optimized AT ALL, that will eat cards for breakfast and not look that much better than if you run it with the settings down a bit. I couldn't notice a difference between DX10 Crysis 2 or DX11, but it halved my frames. But if you're a numbers guy (and most LGA2011 guys are) then go with what you like. (No offence intended)



X79 would be the logical choice for a newcomer, the X79 should have a very long life span in tech years. But come next enthusiast chip set I will upgrade everything, will sell this SB-E Q4 and get an IB-E CPU I usually get a very good return selling on Amazon sometimes more than the purchase price, will wait as see as to how the graphics hold up to what I want, (I do not care how high the number can get above 60 just as long as it does not dip below it).


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice build! As long as i get 30 - 35 fps steady i'm happy, my eye can't distinguish anything above that anyways  I notice thing's getting a bit choppy if/when it dip's below 30fps

How are you liking those can's so far?


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 16, 2012)

All that radiator for the cpu? Hope your benching that thing or it just seems like a waste


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 16, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Nice build! As long as i get 30 - 35 fps steady i'm happy, my eye can't distinguish anything above that anyways  I notice thing's getting a bit choppy if/when it dip's below 30fps
> 
> How are you liking those can's so far?



I think these two cards overclocked should be plenty good for amazing performance in any game this year.

As for the headphone since I am currently on a laptop with a pentium 4 and a slow HDD and the worst on-board audio I have 0 ability to power these cans I cannot review them at this point in time. The only thing I can say is how light and comfortable they are. They are going to be reserved for night time play when I cant run the Onkyo system full tilt. 

When I use this new computer it will be night and day to try to compare them.

As this build completes and I get all of my components in I will review all the stuff.



MGF Derp said:


> All that radiator for the cpu? Hope your benching that thing or it just seems like a waste



It is going to be overclocked to max (I am hoping to hit 5Ghz with mem at 2500Mhz cas10 or 9-11-10-28 or what ever is stable at that point) this set-up would allow for a little over 5Ghz if I ran the memory at a slower speed, amazingly there is 1.0something gallons of distilled water flowing through that loop. And you may laugh when you see the fan for the rad come in, it is either going to be the Air King 9175 1/3 HP Industrial Grade Oscillating Pedestal Fan or the Airfoxx 30" Industrial Grade Pedestal Fan. 

The Airfoxx is putting out (According to spec) 9600CFM at MAX and weighs 60 pounds while the Air King 9175 puts out 8780CFM and weighs in at 82.6 pounds. I do not know which one I will go with but which ever one I will make a video of it on the highest setting. Each one has a low, med, and high setting, I will not mind the noise but I am guessing high will not be tolerable for gaming, but we will see.


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 16, 2012)

Pretty sure I have seen higher then 5 on less rad. Video could be interesting though.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 16, 2012)

Same here but I will not know till I have everything set-up plus since I can easily chill my room down to 10°Celsius or 50°Fahrenheit by cracking the window temps and over clocks should be even better.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice build...



> I am hoping to hit 5Ghz with mem at 2500Mhz..



....but good luck with that. 5Ghz isnt a 24/7 clockspeed under most water, especially with that memory (which is useless to clock remotely that high in the first place).

Prove me wrong and let me see a STABLE 5Ghz and 2400+ memory though. In the meantime I will be cleaning my foot off just in case I have to put it in my mouth.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 16, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Nice build...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya I do not know what I get is there any benchmarks with the C2 stepping models yet? but what I consider stable other may not, my stability test will use AIDA64 and Unigine Heaven running together plus others like some Futuremark software and Cinebench.

If you have alot of experience with overclocking the x79 chipset and SB-E I would really appreciate the help when the time comes.

And on a side note is running the RAM at that speed pointless in your own personal opinion or is there a valid reason why that should not be done. I was also considering selling this 16Gb 2400Mhz kit and going for the 32Gb 2133Mhz kit and using the intel catching feature for games so they are even faster than SSD performance. Which way would yield better performance.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 16, 2012)

H 3 L L S M A N said:


> I think these two cards overclocked should be plenty good for amazing performance in any game this year.
> 
> As for the headphone since I am currently on a laptop with a pentium 4 and a slow HDD and the worst on-board audio I have 0 ability to power these cans I cannot review them at this point in time. The only thing I can say is how light and comfortable they are. They are going to be reserved for night time play when I cant run the Onkyo system full tilt.
> 
> ...



Ya i think you should be more than OK for a while there with that rig  Can you not plug 'em into your AVR and run some media through them to get an idea at least or even get them broken in? I wasn't looking for a review persay just some thought's is all, i've been eying some Grado's but too much $$$ ATM. I'm budgeting for other thing's that i really want so a set of can's is not on the top of my list, i want to get my rifle setup for the upcoming hunting season  With optic's i'll prolly be around $3k 

Those fan's you mentioned for the RAD are going to be a waste, trust me. With watercooling you can never, i repeat never, get below ambient. Unless you run a chiller of course. I would get some PC specific fan's that are geared for RAD use as opposed to case use, you'll have excellent result's with that RAD  Who make's the pump you're considering?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 16, 2012)

5ghz and 2400mhz? I really do wish you the best of luck with that, but that'll be nigh on impossible... 

I would be happy with 1866mhz and 5ghz, its been proven time and again that anything over that speed (memory) is not worthwhile, especially since it limits your cpu overclock 9 times out of 10. And even if you do get 5ghz/2400mhz, why not lower the mem speed to get say, a 5.2ghz overclock? (for example). 

Good luck though.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 16, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Ya i think you should be more than OK for a while there with that rig  Can you not plug 'em into your AVR and run some media through them to get an idea at least or even get them broken in? I wasn't looking for a review persay just some thought's is all, i've been eying some Grado's but too much $$$ ATM. I'm budgeting for other thing's that i really want so a set of can's is not on the top of my list, i want to get my rifle setup for the upcoming hunting season  With optic's i'll prolly be around $3k
> 
> Those fan's you mentioned for the RAD are going to be a waste, trust me. With watercooling you can never, i repeat never, get below ambient. Unless you run a chiller of course. I would get some PC specific fan's that are geared for RAD use as opposed to case use, you'll have excellent result's with that RAD  Who make's the pump you're considering?



The pump is already installed on the table under the Res with a Bitspower G 1/4 to G 1/4 Rotary extender, and also everything on that list is purchased there is nothing else left to consider. 

I know that you cannot get below ambient but being able to stay at ambient is the key and I have always wanted a crazy fan like that. I will have one of those fan as the push and on the other side may fill it up with some nice looking 140mm LED regular (Maybe Enermax T.B Vegas Trio) fans for the pull.

Now as for the headphones I will try to make this short and try to limit the audiophile words I hate them too. Have done alot of research and the HD 650's are the best all around headphone, these DT 990 600 Ohm have the best bass and "fun" loud sound that some may find exaggerated. AKG's are usually Treble heavy and lacking bass (based on review) as for the Grado's. 

Bottom line audio comes down to what you like pick a thing like bass treble or a mix and then look for a set that the reviews confirm that it will suite you. Because lets face it would cannot buy all of these cans and try out each one till you find the perfect set. I would suggest to stay away from anything listed a neutral or designed for recording artists it will be very accurate sound but will most likely be boring to listen too (It will not make you jump).


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 16, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> 5ghz and 2400mhz? I really do wish you the best of luck with that, but that'll be nigh on impossible...
> 
> I would be happy with 1866mhz and 5ghz, its been proven time and again that anything over that speed (memory) is not worthwhile, especially since it limits your cpu overclock 9 times out of 10. And even if you do get 5ghz/2400mhz, why not lower the mem speed to get say, a 5.2ghz overclock? (for example).
> 
> Good luck though.



I was originally set on getting 5ghz/2500mhz but that may change if there is no benefit of the ram that high, I need some proof, I will do some tests myself here in a few days.

The kit I have is designed to run at 2400Mhz cas9 with XPM enabled, but if overclocking higher and having the memory lower is better then I will sell this kit and run the 32Gb kit at 2133 or 1866 and use the extra to load a game/programs in. I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 16, 2012)

sub


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2012)

H 3 L L S M A N said:


> Ya I do not know what I get is there any benchmarks with the C2 stepping models yet? but what I consider stable other may not, my stability test will use AIDA64 and Unigine Heaven running together plus others like some Futuremark software and Cinebench.
> 
> If you have alot of experience with overclocking the x79 chipset and SB-E I would really appreciate the help when the time comes.
> 
> And on a side note is running the RAM at that speed pointless in your own personal opinion or is there a valid reason why that should not be done. I was also considering selling this 16Gb 2400Mhz kit and going for the 32Gb 2133Mhz kit and using the intel catching feature for games so they are even faster than SSD performance. Which way would yield better performance.


The C2 stepping will not be any different performance wise.

Most people use Prime95 (or IBT) to test the CPU and looping Heaven (Hwbot version, DX11) or 3DMark vantage or 3DMark11 (Furmark is a terrible test. But those will suffice. Cinebench is hard on the CPU, no idea about AIDA. The reason people use Prime95 as there are specific tests which test different parts of the system. For example, Small FFT is mostly CPU, while Blend tests RAM and CPU. If Cinebench bombs, one would have no clue why. So that is why most people stick to actual stress tests vs applications on the CPU side.

I do have a lot of experience with it, which is why I say 5Ghz is not a 24/7 overclock on ambient cooling (water or not).

The ram speed being pointless is not an opinion, its a fact that there is very little if anything at all to gain across most applications and games. Some do respond to higher memory frequencies though. Unless you are using the rare application that does respond to those frequencies, save your money with a DDR3 1600Mhz CL8 kit. Also, with that much memory (16/32GB), you will need to pump a TON of Vtt volts to get that kit even close to those memory speeds... which some CPUs IMC's may not be able to do in the first place.

The Intel caching feature does not make SSD's faster. It makes HDD's faster by caching the most frequently used data.

+1 to getting appropriate fans for the radiator. The problem is going to be with your block not being able to whisk away that much heat. Just grab a bunch of Delta's and put them on a fan controller.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 16, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> The C2 stepping will not be any different performance wise.
> 
> Most people use Prime95 (or IBT) to test the CPU and looping Heaven (Hwbot version, DX11) or 3DMark vantage or 3DMark11 (Furmark is a terrible test. But those will suffice. Cinebench is hard on the CPU, no idea about AIDA. The reason people use Prime95 as there are specific tests which test different parts of the system. For example, Small FFT is mostly CPU, while Blend tests RAM and CPU. If Cinebench bombs, one would have no clue why. So that is why most people stick to actual stress tests vs applications on the CPU side.
> 
> ...



Sorry I talking RAM drives using RAMDisk, this is the 32Gb kit I am looking at now The GeIL EVO CORSA Series 32GB (8 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) or the G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (8 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) 1.65 

And I will send you a PM when I get this all setup if you are able to help me get the best overclock.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2012)

Im not at this site a lot (normally just sell stuff here), so other resources should be able to help you...Like this LINK. There are several members that would help you out here on that endeavor as well.

NOt sure why you are set on fast memory... you are just wasting money...ramdisk or not.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 16, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Im not at this site a lot (normally just sell stuff here), so other resources should be able to help you...Like this LINK. There are several members that would help you out here on that endeavor as well.
> 
> NOt sure why you are set on fast memory... you are just wasting money...ramdisk or not.



What free forum has the most experianced overclocking community, and is that your gear in your avatar looks insane.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2012)

That is not my gear, no.. I have only used 2 DI/LN2 pots, not 12... 

This forum is fine. Just use that link I provided and ask some questions here.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 17, 2012)

Finally here it is, The MSI BigBang Xpower II motherboard. As soon as I get back with it I will put all the parts in and Take another picture. Still no confirmation on the shipment for my processor, but I have decided to change my ram kit to a 32 gig kit and run the ram slower either 1866 cas 8 or 2133 cas 9. Anways here are some images of the Motherboard.

I may also look into another 7.1 system because a problem with the one I was looking at was brought to my attention. But I will get what I get I am not necessarily looking to spend over 500 for this 7.1 setup.

Edit: I just saw Newegg got some stock of the i7-3930K but it can only be purchased in a combo, this means that mine should be shipping out pretty soon here I paid $609 USD which isnt too bad.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 17, 2012)

That board is loaded.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 18, 2012)

*Almost ready for first boot!*

Here it is with the parts, no processor shipment yet and 32Gb 1866Mhz CAS 9 RAM kit will be in shortly. Here is some pictures! *Going to be adding a water chiller to the loop to make sure I hit 5Ghz. The chiller I am getting can make 60 gallons of water 30ºF cooler!!!! Wonder what it will do with only 1.3 Gallon of distilled water, if it can get it negitive I will dump the loop and think of something to do with the rad (Insulate it) in that case or keep the temp exactly at ambient so the rad does not become pointless.*


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 18, 2012)

I will be making my own mother Board tray out of a thick peice of either Aluminum or Copper and thread my own mounting holes to acomidate any size of board. (20" x 24") This way I can evelivate the board in the air to my liking and let the AirKing blow underneath it and around it. 

So a solid peice of metal with standoffs will be my custom made test bench case. polished copper would look pretty good or I will just stick with some brushed Aluminum and leave it as is or paint it a matte black or red.

Here are some examples 
Vestil AMD-3618 Mini Dockplate
Aluminum 6061-T651 Sheet, 1" Thick, 24" x 24" 
Copper C110 Sheet, ASTM-B152, 0.250" Thick, 12" Width, 24" Length


----------



## user21 (Feb 18, 2012)

why didnt you bought another nvidia card and combine it with radeon. i heard the lucid X mode is actually better then CF and SLI


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 18, 2012)

user21 said:


> why didnt you bought another nvidia card and combine it with radeon. i heard the lucid X mode is actually better then CF and SLI



I am not 100% but I believe that was discontinued and replaced with something else due to issues and complaints, plus it is not available on this motherboard anyways this is the MSI Bigbang Xpower II X79. That was on the Bigbang Xpower Marshal. Since Nividia is as almost proprietary as Apple I would not want to go that route due to complications with driver updates.


----------



## user21 (Feb 18, 2012)

H 3 L L S M A N said:


> I am not 100% but I believe that was discontinued and replaced with something else due to issues and complaints, plus it is not available on this motherboard anyways this is the MSI Bigbang Xpower II X79. That was on the Bigbang Xpower Marshal. Anyways since Nividia is as almost proprietary as Apple I would not want to go that route due to complication with driver updates.



Lucid Hydra200 bridge chip and later it was replaced with another feature power by lucid that was switch-able graphics in windows just like nvidia optimus technology in notebooks. Sorry for the confusion i thought MSI made another breakthrough in there BIG BAND series with x79 chipset combined with lucid hydra200 bridge chip. It had flaws because it was not a total agreed functioning thing from both amd and nvidia and many games could not determine this unique technology so i guess may be it got rusty. no? anyway best of luck with the built i would really like to see the new sandy-X clocking high. and the ram drive of yours need to know how its gona work.


----------



## Ronsanut (Feb 23, 2012)

subbed


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 27, 2012)

*Water Temp + Update*

I have finally received confirmation of my processor shipment, it will be arriving on the 28th. I have also run my pump for 5 hours to see if it dumps any heat into the loop and did not see a change in temperature, if it does generate heat it is too minute too measure. 

I have chilled my room down to 60°F or 15.5°C I could easily get it down more but then it becomes a little to cold for me. I will be purchasing the water chiller soon here but will not be adding it until I save up some cash to water cool other components like GPU's (Not my current GPU's) and RAM. 

My first boot will be with Windows 8 Consumer Preview unless I have issues I will not be going back to Windows 7. I will post some screens of benchmarks at default clock and read and write speeds with the RAM drive using the 2400Mhz RAM kit only because it has not sold yet.  

And later on post benches with the 32Gb RAM kit and the processor being overclocked as high as it can go with the current set-up of the Rad and block with the Air King 9175 1/3 HP fan. And then later on performance with the water chiller added to the loop + some Enermax LED fans on one side with the AirKing fan doing the pushing.

Here is the shot with the thermometer I think I will be leaving it in there permanently, I like the way it looks in there but that was not my original intention.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry for the late update I am very busy playing games lol, amazingly both my cards unlocked the shaders to 6970 spec, very nice. The HTPX tech station/ or metal slab and water chiller will come summer time, the AirKing 30" fan and some other goodies should be coming in shortly. When the fan comes in the CPU and GPU overclocking will begin and I will post up some bench marks. 

As for the CPU temps at stock this setup is Amazing goes 2-5 degrees above ambient using AIDA64 testing for 30 Mins. Here are some shots of the OS and computer colours were faded for some reason when saving the image. 





Edit: Just saw that the text cannot be read on GPU-Z so here is a window snip.




CPU-Z


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice pictuers.

Looks like you've been getting ready for Mass Effect 3. Tuesday is the day.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Mar 4, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Very nice pictuers.
> 
> Looks like you've been getting ready for Mass Effect 3. Tuesday is the day.



Oh ya, although I just saw a website that guides you through important selection choices and lets you download the appropriate game save, could of saved 10 bucks and time because I know Mass Effect inside and out can picture every scene in my head.  

It is one of the few games that I truly feel connected the character just amazing. I will wait a month or so for patches and the price to come down before I get it, I do not like to pirate games any more used too though.


----------



## Moatsim (Mar 22, 2012)

fire those bullets .......................


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 22, 2012)

There is heat dump from the pump, but it is negligible really. If your pump runs at 18W there is ~18W dumped in the loop. Its not an if...it is.


----------

